# Does anyone still wear underwear under their padded clothes?



## helston90 (22 Apr 2014)

All 3000 miles last year I wore underwear, not sure why, just a habit and never had any problems. 
This year I spent some Xmas money on some more expensive bib tights and shorts (£25-40 stuff) and have been rolling with the whole no underwear thing as recommended by everyone and have nothing but chaffing and saddle sores every single time. 
It's getting to the point I don't fancy riding my bike as I know it'll be uncomfortable and thinking to switch back to wearing boxers. 
Are there other things I should think about? Are there any other changes I can make? 
I use Assos chamois cream and that seems to improve things a bit- but not perfect and not practical to use before the commute home (I get sore even after 10 miles such as this evening).


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2014)

At the end of the day, do what works for you. I ride in boxers (sometimes briefs) with normal unpadded leisure shorts made from denim or lighter man made materials and rarely have any discomfort. I ride like this even on rides over 100 miles. All commonly accepted conventional wisdom suggests I should be in crippling agony but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Apr 2014)

What shorts are they?

And no, never wear undercrackers below padded shorts.


----------



## Andy_R (22 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> What shorts are they?
> 
> And no, never wear undercrackers below padded shorts.


errmm...if you chafe without undercrackers then wear them...if you don't, then don't...there is no accepted wisdom on this (much like helmets)....do what works for you, not what the velomunari say!


----------



## helston90 (22 Apr 2014)

3 x Lidls shorts, 1 x Funkier Bib longs, 1 x Funkier shorts and 1 x Tenn bib shorts (the ones that were on sale last week). All of them padded.


----------



## Colin B (22 Apr 2014)

In don't wear undies under my padded as its what I've read on here monkey see monkey do and all that .So far padded is way better than not padded but its not fully ache free after I did 22 miles I was a bit sore , but less than when I did 8 in undies.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Apr 2014)

Andy_R said:


> errmm...if you chafe without undercrackers then wear them...if you don't, then don't...there is no accepted wisdom on this (much like helmets)....do what works for you, not what the velomunari say!



Then he has shat shorts.


----------



## Colin B (22 Apr 2014)

A mountain bike friend told me I should shave my nads too , but when he asked weekly if I'd done it I kinda got suspicious that he just wanted to see if I'd do it .


----------



## nazzurro19 (22 Apr 2014)

i wear boxers and have done 40/50 miles with my padded shorts fine no issues


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Apr 2014)

I used to, but gave the 'commando' approach a go a few months back, made things more comfy for me on the road bike wearing bibs. Not used any chamois cream yet, nor felt the need. If on the hybrid or MTB then I tend to wear padded 'waist' shorts under a pair of normal shorts or canvas trousers.
My missus finds it all quite amusing, and has reminded me that if I fall off, to tell the attending first aid/paramedic that I am 'undy-free' to save some embarrassment..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> A mountain bike friend told me I should shave my nads too , but when he asked weekly if I'd done it I kinda got suspicious that he just wanted to see if I'd do it .


Never listen to mountain bikes. [The moral]

EDIT: ooh bugger! You've added the word ''friend!''

EDIT 2 (Because it's still on my screen...)


----------



## Bryony (22 Apr 2014)

No undies for me I find it much more comfy. I went out on a unplanned bike ride last year without my padded shorts and my underwear chaffed me badly I had to cut the ride short and had a lot of stinging when I peed for days after  

Padded shorts and no undies for me from now on!


----------



## albion (22 Apr 2014)

No padding for me.

I discovered that the saddle on my 531 ebay bargain was the best bit of the bike.
No problems in that region, even after 100 mile rides now. Its all about having a saddle that fits.


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2014)

Have a look at the saddle. It may be that.

I do rides of 100+ miles in just the shorts, but I will only do around 20 miles or so in cheap ones (Lidl/Tenn=cheap).

Pearl Izumi and Shutt shorts are good.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2014)

I often wear thermal LJs under padded bib tights. Does that count?


----------



## cuberider (22 Apr 2014)

Never wear undies myself and don't use cream either, but do what works best for you.


----------



## ayceejay (22 Apr 2014)

On days when I am feeling really racy I wear the cool Giro d'Italia pink briefs over the Lycra, I had a white van man drive in the ditch last time - works for me


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2014)

Sounds like an issue with the fit of your shorts or saddle. Padded shorts are designed to be worn with nothing under them.

That said, if underwear works and you've not got the cash to explore alternatives then do what works.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Apr 2014)

Andy_R said:


> errmm...if you chafe without undercrackers then wear them...if you don't, then don't...there is no accepted wisdom on this (much like helmets)....do what works for you, not what the velomunari say!


Exactly. I had the same problem as the OP, particularly in wet weather because it increased the friction, so I switched back to wearing underwear, but being very choosy about the underwear. I'm currently using seam-free underwear, and although I still get occasional saddle sores, they're manageable.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Apr 2014)

I wear cotton boxers under padded shorts, i'd feel a bit exposed without them. I'm not a sweaty type so it's comfy enough for me.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> At the end of the day, do what works for you. I ride in boxers (sometimes briefs) with normal unpadded leisure shorts made from denim or lighter man made materials and rarely have any discomfort. I ride like this even on rides over 100 miles. All commonly accepted conventional wisdom suggests I should be in crippling agony but it just doesn't happen.



Another one here who's unpadded with underwear, in 40 plus years of cycling I've always worn underwear, these days I wear ordinary cotton boxers for commuting, on longer rides I use bamboo sports trunks, under snug fitting running shorts or Altura summer or winter cruiser tights. As others have said just do what works for you.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Apr 2014)

Is the OP wearing them round the right way i.e. not back to front??????

Lidl are not exactly a premium or quality brand more like cheap and cheerful so I can't imagine much engineering/technology/quality materials has gone into producing them. At the very least you need to get some padded shorts from Decathlon which are good value or spend a little more to buy something like Endura Pro bib tights or shorts. If you really want to break the bank then try Assoss bib tights/shorts which by all accounts are like wearing a nappy.

Re the chaffing sores. What ever you wear or don't wear, you need to keep yourself meticulously clean and use Savlon cream if you are starting to feel sore. You can even apply it if you aren't. Go for a large tube. I have never worn underwear between my cycling shorts and me. I can't think of anything more likely to cause discomfort ………….. but each to their own.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Apr 2014)

Of course I wear underwear... are you completely mad?


----------



## Colin B (23 Apr 2014)

OK this chamois stuff what the hell is it ? I mean I know it stops sores and stuff , but how do you apply it ? Is it rubbed onto the pad or do you slop it all over your nuts .Honestly although I'm laughing hysterically I'm serious too oh and is there a certain distance of ride you have to do before you say OK let's break out the lotion and lube up these bad boys .


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2014)

I discovered that my 3/4 length bibs were wearing a bit thin so on my last ride I wore a pair of bibshorts underneath to avoid getting arrested for indecent exposure. Double padding was definitely not as comfortable as one lot!


----------



## Cubist (23 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> OK this chamois stuff what the hell is it ? I mean I know it stops sores and stuff , but how do you apply it ? Is it rubbed onto the pad or do you slop it all over your nuts .Honestly although I'm laughing hysterically I'm serious too oh and is there a certain distance of ride you have to do before you say OK let's break out the lotion and lube up these bad boys .


A couple of fingers' worth scooped out of the jar and slathered generously between the twins and the bullseye, preferably straight out of the shower, and your MTB friend may have had a point about the smooth thing.....

This stuff is pretty specific about where it will help.

http://www.nads.com/mens_handsfree_creme


----------



## Globalti (23 Apr 2014)

You spent £25-£40 on bib shorts? Sorry but they must be garbage; you need to spend at least double that to get anything half decent nowadays. The best dhb bibs are about £80.

The pad should be quite thin and stiff enough that it doesn't wrinkle up; if it's got gel in it or it's squidgy and it can fold and wrinkle, throw the shorts away.


----------



## nazzurro19 (23 Apr 2014)

my shorts were £8 and there awesome quality and have really nice padding


----------



## robgul (23 Apr 2014)

Nobody has mentioned padded UNDERshorts .... they work for me (DHB brand) - undershorts with thinnish padding and outer shorts with slightly thicker padding.

Rob


----------



## hopless500 (23 Apr 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Kies (23 Apr 2014)

Tried it with boxers and without, doesn't make a difference to me. Go with wearing them if it feels right


----------



## helston90 (23 Apr 2014)

DCLane said:


> Have a look at the saddle. It may be that.
> 
> I do rides of 100+ miles in just the shorts, but I will only do around 20 miles or so in cheap ones (Lidl/Tenn=cheap).



I know the Lidl/ Tenn ones are cheap- but every ride (3000+ miles) last year was in Lidls shorts with not a single issue so didn't feel the need to spend any more. I'm tweaking the saddle fore and aft as that seems to have an affect, just trying to find the balance (without spending any money as that's not really an option).


----------



## albion (23 Apr 2014)

nazzurro19 said:


> my shorts were £8 and there awesome quality and have really nice padding


Another £72 and you get to have some nicer lettering on them.

I still have an original Aldi shell jacket with their lettering on the back. I was quite embarrassed with it but years later, in realising its still the best winter jacket I have ever had I now get to wear it with self amusing pride.

It is a bit of a collectors item now too when you consider that they have now removed the external branding.


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Apr 2014)

I have £17 bib shorts x2 from off Ebay from China. They are fab. The pad is thin but comfortable. When they wear out, I will buy the same again.
Edit No to the under crackers.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2014)

no


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Apr 2014)

Andy_R said:


> errmm...if you chafe without undercrackers then wear them...if you don't, then don't...there is no accepted wisdom on this (much like helmets)....do what works for you, not what the velomunari say!



If you insist on using helmets as an example to make your point... whether cycling shorts are meant to be worn with underwear is like debating on whether a cycling helmet is meant to be worn on your head!

Cycling shorts are designed to be worn without underwear just like a helmet is designed to be worn on your head.

Now if you somehow end up with greater comfort using them in some way other than as intended and designed, well, good for you, do as you wish. However the original intent has not changed!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Cycling shorts are designed to be worn without underwear.


I don't know this for a fact but I very much doubt that the question of whether or not underwear should be worn is a design criterion for cycling shorts. Or that they would be designed differently if it was a criterion.

My guess is that the no-underwear thing is just an internet meme. Probably predated by a changing-room meme.

I could be wrong, of course. I don't have an inside-track to the designers of padded shorts.


----------



## John Shingler (23 Apr 2014)

I've worn boxers since I started cycling (18 months ish) without any probelm but my wife mentioned she could see my pant line the other day so I've given it a go without. Was ok either way.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know this for a fact but I very much doubt that the question of whether or not underwear should be worn is a design criterion for cycling shorts.



Of course it is a criteria!!!


----------



## Ciar (23 Apr 2014)

not i can remember.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know this for a fact but I very much doubt that the question of whether or not underwear should be worn is a design criterion for cycling shorts. Or that they would be designed differently if it was a criterion.
> 
> My guess is that the no-underwear thing is just an internet meme. Probably predated by a changing-room meme.
> 
> *I could be wrong, of course.* I don't have an inside-track to the designers of padded shorts.



and indeed you are... of course it is a criterion...


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Apr 2014)

"Of course it is". You might well be right, I have no way of knowing. I doubt it though.

But as it's not at all important, I think we can move on


----------



## adscrim (23 Apr 2014)

My first cycling shorts had a chamois leather pad and you had to spent 20mins working the chamois cream into the pad prior to going out or it was like sitting on cardboard for the first 10 miles. From all chamois, shorts moved to majority of the pad being leather with a 'terry toweling' area up from. I believe this was included for the comfort of the knackers as they were designed to be worn without underwear.


----------



## MikeonaBike (28 Apr 2014)

I only wear something under the padded shorts (or trousers) if the weather is cold; I don't like cold!!!!! In warm weather, padded cycling shorts are most comfy for me with nothing underneath. The only 'problem' I have had was after a big crash, and after being taken to hospital, the shorts needed to be removed to assess the damage........! Fortunately, I landed on my head!


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Apr 2014)

adscrim said:


> My first cycling shorts had a chamois leather pad and you had to spent 20mins working the chamois cream into the pad prior to going out or it was like sitting on cardboard for the first 10 miles. From all chamois, shorts moved to majority of the pad being leather with a 'terry toweling' area up from. I believe this was included for the comfort of the knackers as they were designed to be worn without underwear.


Wasn't really a pad IIRC, my 1960s (woollen) shorts had a chamois leather layer sewn in - not much thicker than a good car wash chamois, but I do remember it being very soft. Later shorts had a sort of synthetic fake chamois, but still not very thick. Didn't wear anything under them, and don't remember using cream. I was using a Brooks Professional saddle around that time and don't remember any problems.


----------



## e-rider (28 Apr 2014)

helston90 said:


> All 3000 miles last year I wore underwear, not sure why, just a habit and never had any problems.
> This year I spent some Xmas money on some more expensive bib tights and shorts (£25-40 stuff) and have been rolling with the whole no underwear thing as recommended by everyone and have nothing but chaffing and saddle sores every single time.
> It's getting to the point I don't fancy riding my bike as I know it'll be uncomfortable and thinking to switch back to wearing boxers.
> Are there other things I should think about? Are there any other changes I can make?
> I use Assos chamois cream and that seems to improve things a bit- but not perfect and not practical to use before the commute home (I get sore even after 10 miles such as this evening).


your problems stem from buying £25-40 shorts - this is essentially 'toy' clothing! Buy decent shorts in the correct size and a decent saddle too - you'll be sorted then. I once bought some Endura shorts (cheapish) and thought that going straight out and riding 100 miles in them would be a good idea - the pain was like nothing I'd experienced before or since!!!


----------



## helston90 (28 Apr 2014)

e-rider said:


> your problems stem from buying £25-40 shorts - this is essentially 'toy' clothing! Buy decent shorts in the correct size and a decent saddle too - you'll be sorted then. I once bought some Endura shorts (cheapish) and thought that going straight out and riding 100 miles in them would be a good idea - the pain was like nothing I'd experienced before or since!!!


Perfectly valid point- HOWEVER before Xmas my most expensive pair of shorts cost £7 from lidls, I did 3000+ miles last year and not a problem- nothing at all. Then bam! Exactly the same kit/ person/ bike and I've had problems! I wore my new Tenn ones on a 40 mile sportive on Sunday and didn't suffer at all (apart from the obvious tired legs), hoping moving the seat slightly forward to move my position back a bit has solved it (for now...!)


----------



## alans (28 Apr 2014)

Padded shorts worn commando & no cream works for me upto 200km providing I've not had a long absence from the (Brooks) saddle.


----------



## e-rider (28 Apr 2014)

helston90 said:


> Perfectly valid point- HOWEVER before Xmas my most expensive pair of shorts cost £7 from lidls, I did 3000+ miles last year and not a problem- nothing at all. Then bam! Exactly the same kit/ person/ bike and I've had problems! I wore my new Tenn ones on a 40 mile sportive on Sunday and didn't suffer at all (apart from the obvious tired legs), hoping moving the seat slightly forward to move my position back a bit has solved it (for now...!)


not sure how moving the seat forward will move your position backwards? If you move the seat forward your position will also move forward - this will possibly add stress to your shoulder and neck depending on your starting position and stem length. Get the bike fit sorted first. Bike fit and short comfort should not be linked.


----------



## sheffgirl (29 Apr 2014)

I started wearing padded underpants under my thermals and cycling tights in the winter, so I doubled up on the padding, nice comfy warm bottom . Might stick with the padded pants in the summer, then I can wear regular shorts on top, or running shorts?


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Apr 2014)

I also go with the no underwear under padded shorts theory but have never felt the need for chamois cream, as for someone saying that a pair of shorts for under £40 will be the op's problem then I dont agree at all, I've had £10 shorts from decathlon that were ok for upto an hour, £100 bergamo bibs that were good for slightly longer rides and dhbs that were very good at £80 but just to throw in a curveball I bought some of the planet x clubmans and they so far have given great comfort all for the measly sum of £25. I do agree however that one pair of shorts might not work with someone else's nether regions.


----------



## Leaway2 (23 May 2014)

Now I am older, the incontinence keks, double up as padding.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Now I am older, the incontinence keks, double up as padding.


Tena or Molicare ?


----------



## Dan B (23 May 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> "Of course it is". You might well be right, I have no way of knowing. I doubt it though.


Lycra is a wicking fabric designed to channel sweat away from the body and onto the outer layer of the clothing where it can evaporate. Thus, temperature regulation and no uncomfortable moistness. Wearing cotton or other "non-technical" fabrics underneath it would seem to defeat the purpose on that basis


----------



## sazzaa (23 May 2014)

I wear underwear for the commute (and take fresh underwear to work), mostly because I have to ride home again. And because I don't own 5 pairs of padded shorts, and don't want to do washing every single night.


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Buy better shorts. Lydl stuff are cheese graters against your nuts. 

Pearl Izumis are good. What I use. 200mile good. 
Any bib above 60 is gonna be decent. 
No underwear ever.


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

helston90 said:


> Perfectly valid point- HOWEVER before Xmas my most expensive pair of shorts cost £7 from lidls, I did 3000+ miles last year and not a problem- nothing at all. Then bam! Exactly the same kit/ person/ bike and I've had problems! I wore my new Tenn ones on a 40 mile sportive on Sunday and didn't suffer at all (apart from the obvious tired legs), hoping moving the seat slightly forward to move my position back a bit has solved it (for now...!)


Moving from £7 to £30 makes no difference. They are super Chinese cheap and not very well made using not very good stuff. 

In reality, this is a lifestyle you might say. Some people spend more time riding than sitting on there £700 sofa. Why not- not buy the sofa and invest a 10th of that to save your sanity as well as your nads in a good pair of shorts.


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2014)

Dan B said:


> Lycra is a wicking fabric designed to channel sweat away from the body and onto the outer layer of the clothing where it can evaporate.


Actually lycra is a stretch fibre that makes up 5-10% of "lycra" fabric. The qualities you describe come from the other fibres in the fabric - that could even be cotton </pedant>


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

I wear nothing under the padded shorts and have never had any issues.Make sure you get a decent pair though.


----------



## sackville d (24 May 2014)

The OP asked if anyone still believes in Santa and the answer is yes.

Now write him a letter asking for some Santini shorts from Prendas


----------



## User33236 (24 May 2014)

After trying various combinations I now wear under armour boxer jocks under my padded stuff. As they say, whatever works for you.


----------



## oldroadman (25 May 2014)

I'm amazed - race/training shorts with a proper insert, now in this happily modern age cut gender specific for comfort, have always been designed for next to skin wear. Modern fabrics wick moisture away. The only thing between shorts and skin should be chamois cream - or Sudacrem which I used for many years of competition and never, ever, chafed or suffered saddle sores, even in races over 230km.
Still, if some people insist, they will never know what proper comfort on a bike is.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2014)

At certain times of the month, yes...


----------



## User33236 (25 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> I'm amazed ........ Still, if some people insist, they will never know what proper comfort on a bike is.



You have the right to be amazed as you wish 

As i said i have tried various combinations. including commando, and for me i have found 'proper comfort' in my combination of shorts, under armour and saddle combination. Everyone if different. That is what makes the world (and this forum) as interesting and varied as it is.


----------



## sazzaa (25 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Modern fabrics wick moisture away.



Still doesn't make them suitable for two trips a day... WIcking moisture away doesn't make them magically dry for the ride home from work!


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> I'm amazed - race/training shorts with a proper insert, now in this happily modern age cut gender specific for comfort, have always been designed for next to skin wear. Modern fabrics wick moisture away. The only thing between shorts and skin should be chamois cream - or Sudacrem which I used for many years of competition and never, ever, chafed or suffered saddle sores, even in races over 230km.
> Still, if some people insist, they will never know what proper comfort on a bike is.



The only logic is some are wearing ill fitting shorts or really cheap and nasty ones. Or both.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Still doesn't make them suitable for two trips a day... WIcking moisture away doesn't make them magically dry for the ride home from work!



What-your lycra shorts don't dry of sweat after a days (8 hours say) work (assuming it hasn't rained)?


----------



## sazzaa (25 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> What-your lycra shorts don't dry of sweat after a days (8 hours say) work (assuming it hasn't rained)?


I don't work an 8 hour day.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I don't work an 8 hour day.



You do what then?


----------



## vickster (25 May 2014)

I don't have anywhere to hang cycling kit up to dry at work, small office in a serviced building, so will still be damp


----------



## sazzaa (25 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> You do what then?



What does it matter? My shorts don't dry out in the time! Even if I had a heater to put them over, I still wouldn't relish the thought of putting on unlcean clothes for the ride home. Let's just say it can be different for females, some of us like to feel fresh down there.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> What does it matter? .



Because lycra dries out in no time, unless it's dripping wet.

You've added a few additional reasons as to why wearing the same pants might not be reasonable which suggests you didn't really buy into the "my shorts don't dry in time for the way home" line.


----------



## sazzaa (25 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Because lycra dries out in no time, unless it's dripping wet.
> 
> You've added a few additional reasons as to why wearing the same pants might not be reasonable which suggests you didn't really buy into the "my shorts don't dry in time for the way home" line.


Why you so bothered that I wear underwear on the commute? My reasons stand, my cycling clothes sit in an unheated room when I'm at work, they barely dry out on a good day, hardly going to add sweat into the mix. Tried it a few times but feel more comfortable going home with fresh underwear on rather than damp used shorts.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

I don't care.

Just be honest with your reason, which isn't that a pair of lycra shorts (that don't get wet anyway-not any decent ones) are somehow soaking wet from a dry commute over a relatively short distance.


----------



## sazzaa (25 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> I don't care.
> 
> Just be honest with your reason, which isn't that a pair of lycra shorts (that don't get wet anyway-not any decent ones) are somehow soaking wet from a dry commute over a relatively short distance.


Well, then I'd be lying. Jeeez.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2014)

Mine are pretty damp after 75 minutes in the saddle  But have nowhere to hang up so they sit in a bag. When it gets hot, will probably need 2 pairs a day!


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Well, then I'd be lying. Jeeez.



Yep


----------



## sazzaa (25 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Mine are pretty damp after 75 minutes in the saddle  But have nowhere to hang up so they sit in a bag. When it gets hot, will probably need 2 pairs a day!


You're lying. Obviously. We all are.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2014)

So it seems


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

Yah, lycra gets a soaking from cycling.


----------



## The Jogger (25 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Why you so bothered that I wear underwear on the commute? .



He has a fetish?


----------



## oldroadman (26 May 2014)

What's the issue with a fresh pair of shorts taken in a plastic bag, then shove the used ones in said bag or dry out, use fresh pair for next ride. On arrival at base, chuck both in the wash. Dry in a few hours. Repeat ad infinitum, not difficult.


----------



## sazzaa (26 May 2014)

oldroadman said:


> What's the issue with a fresh pair of shorts taken in a plastic bag, then shove the used ones in said bag or dry out, use fresh pair for next ride. On arrival at base, chuck both in the wash. Dry in a few hours. Repeat ad infinitum, not difficult.


 
As already posted, I don't want to do washing every day. Total waste chucking the washing machine on for a couple of items! (Not to mention I have better things to do with my time......)


----------



## Ruislip_Gooner (3 Jun 2014)

Maybe a bit of a personal question, but does anyone out there recommend shaving or waxing down below, is it likely to make longer rides more comfortable ?


----------



## Donger (3 Jun 2014)

Ruislip_Gooner said:


> Maybe a bit of a personal question, but does anyone out there recommend shaving or waxing down below, is it likely to make longer rides more comfortable ?


 Jeez! Cycling's becoming a nervewracking business all of a sudden. So now I've got to shave my undercarriage and tell complete strangers whether I'm wearing any pants?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> Jeez! Cycling's becoming a nervewracking business all of a sudden. So now I've got to shave my undercarriage and tell complete strangers whether I'm wearing any pants?



Go on the naked bike ride, we can all see then, on 2nd thoughts, don,t


----------

